# Auto tranny wont shift into Park!!- key stuck in ignition - HELP!!



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

This morning I took my mother to work, and since then, the tranny wont go to P at all. I had noticed before that it took more effort to go from R --> P than it did to change through R->N->D etc. I know I could have just left the tranny in P and it would be fine, but I was using the spare key, so now the key is stuck in the ignition. So now the shifter wont go to P, and the key is stuck in the ignition. What could be wrong with the tranny?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

You have to take apart and lube the shift mechanism that immediately comes out of the transmission. It is positioned towards the front of the car and gets a nice salty bath which causes it to rust and bind. It could be other things of course but a big clue is that it progressively takes more effort to go into Park. 
As a stop gap measure try spraying it liberally with WD-40.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

After posting that I got frustrated and took it to the mechanic. He said the linkage right below the shifter got stuck, so he had to pull it apart and fix that. He said its kinda strange, because he doesn't know what could have caused it to get stuck in the first place. Thanks for the reply Centurion.  By the way, it really did progressively get that way, and now I really can tell the difference. Now it all moves much smoother, like stock again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey yall might know where i could get a 5 speed tranny for my NX2000 cheap?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe you could post a want ad in the classified section, or try one of those junkyard sites...


----------

